# Time to get grant after paying VAC2 charge



## jaivinder (Apr 23, 2013)

I submitted the documents requested by case officer on 5th August, I received an email from CO to pay the VAC2 for my spouse english eligibility. I sent the credit card proforma to CO on 19th August. Today morning VAC2 charge was deducted and I received the payment receipt. How much time the case officer will take to approve the grant?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...long-wait-after-paying-vac2-grant-letter.html

Please try to search the forum atleast once.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

*Time after VAC2 payment*

Gys, it's been 2weeks after i paid VAC2. i saw in this forum that people got grant within 3/4 days after VAC2. can anyone guide me how long it may take? is there any chance of my employment query after VAC2? what would be the convenient way to check if i got grant - immiaccount or VEVO?


----------



## travelock (Apr 9, 2014)

@mmn - Did you get the grant yet? I am in a similar situation ... sent the credit card proforma for VAC2 payment over two weeks ago, but no response from CO yet.



mmn said:


> Gys, it's been 2weeks after i paid VAC2. i saw in this forum that people got grant within 3/4 days after VAC2. can anyone guide me how long it may take? is there any chance of my employment query after VAC2? what would be the convenient way to check if i got grant - immiaccount or VEVO?


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

travelock said:


> @mmn - Did you get the grant yet? I am in a similar situation ... sent the credit card proforma for VAC2 payment over two weeks ago, but no response from CO yet.


Nope!! u did a good thing sending the payment receipt proof, but my agent says no need of this and suggest me to wait, as they say this late is normal......but i'm getting frustrated as it's been more than 6 weeks. when did u pay ur one??


----------



## travelock (Apr 9, 2014)

mmn said:


> Nope!! u did a good thing sending the payment receipt proof, but my agent says no need of this and suggest me to wait, as they say this late is normal......but i'm getting frustrated as it's been more than 6 weeks. when did u pay ur one??


Well, I didnt pay online and send the receipt. Instead, I filled out their CC proforma and emailed so they can deduct payment. That was over two weeks ago, but nothing has happened yet.

Are you saying you paid VAC2 online 6 weeks ago and still havent got the grant?? Have you tried reaching out to the CO to find out about the delay? Did you pay via postbillpay.com.au?


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

travelock said:


> Well, I didnt pay online and send the receipt. Instead, I filled out their CC proforma and emailed so they can deduct payment. That was over two weeks ago, but nothing has happened yet.
> 
> Are you saying you paid VAC2 online 6 weeks ago and still havent got the grant?? Have you tried reaching out to the CO to find out about the delay? Did you pay via postbillpay.com.au?


I too had paid VAC2 by filling performa but luckly grant comes the next day.better to check with CO.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

travelock said:


> Well, I didnt pay online and send the receipt. Instead, I filled out their CC proforma and emailed so they can deduct payment. That was over two weeks ago, but nothing has happened yet.
> 
> Are you saying you paid VAC2 online 6 weeks ago and still havent got the grant?? Have you tried reaching out to the CO to find out about the delay? Did you pay via postbillpay.com.au?



well, i'm not sure how my agent paid it but he gave me a receipt stating the code, name and amount. i have that receipt, my agent says all ok n they r not interested to communicate with CO regarding this......gys what should i do, can u suggest?


----------



## travelock (Apr 9, 2014)

mmn said:


> well, i'm not sure how my agent paid it but he gave me a receipt stating the code, name and amount. i have that receipt, my agent says all ok n they r not interested to communicate with CO regarding this......gys what should i do, can u suggest?


What kind of a receipt is it? Does it say who/ where it was generated? For eg : from postbillpay.com.au site or some other means. If you dont know, you should find out from your agent and also confirm with them if they sent the receipt to the CO. Ask them to show you the email they sent to the CO regarding the VAC2 payment.


----------



## ahmednajam (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi 

in case, the CO ask if i want to pay for VAC2 payment. 
I said please send the invoice, he did not send the invoice yet. 

after that there is no update from CO for 3 weeks now. 
is it normal OR should i request for update. 

Thanks


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

ahmednajam said:


> Hi
> 
> in case, the CO ask if i want to pay for VAC2 payment.
> I said please send the invoice, he did not send the invoice yet.
> ...


Hello,
Well in my case CO provided invoice,request for second payment,credit card performa and client service information documents.credit card performa we filled and sent to email given in performa. I think you should send reminder to CO and it will be ok.
I hope it helps your query.
Regards/


----------

